# Best place to start looking for Public Liability and Employers insurance



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

As title folks 


anyone got any heads up for public liability and employers insurance for a valet bay. 


cheers


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Go to the usual place for any kind of insurance,,,,,, (one with Meerkats can deliver a furry benefit, if you get my drift) I did a comparison and bought it there as it was the cheapest and had the most suitable cover for me at the time.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can cover the Public & Employers Liability insurance for a valeting bay under our scheme. Be wary of online quotes, they are normally written under "Tradesman Liability" policies which generally aren't suitable for persons operating from a premises or fixed location.

Our scheme has a full business description to ensure a full range of valeting activities are covered and can be extended to include Service Indemnity and damage to vehicles being worked upon.

http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/insurance/liability-insurance.php

If you need to move customer's vehicles or want to cover them whilst they are in your care, you will also need to consider a Motor Trade Road Risks policy with an extension to cover customers vehicles at your trade premises. This can be quite pricey though.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

posted a call back on the website...cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> posted a call back on the website...cheers


Hi

I've just tried ringing you a couple of times but unfortunately didn't get an answer. Can you give me a ring on either 01793 978051 or 0800 308 1408. We are open 9am to 5pm Mon to Fri.

Cheers

Lloyd


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

cheers 

will give u a call monday morning.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I use Blackfriars in Sandbach for work for my public liability


----------

